# Moving from the USA - am I allowed to work?



## Lolita5637 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread for it or not but I figured I'd try here first. 

I'm planning on moving to Spain in the next couple of years. Nothing is set in stone yet, it's just something I've wanted to do for awhile but I didn't have the money. I just heard however that there's a rule where you are not allowed to work in the country during your first year of residency. Is that true or false? 

If I can't work, I would have to live off my savings and I would prefer not to touch that in case things don't work out for me and I need to move back to the US.

Can anyone help me or point me in the direction towards a checklist of things I need to do before and after the move?

I would greatly appreciate it.


Sincerely,
Lola


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolita5637 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread for it or not but I figured I'd try here first.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

I have moved your question to a thread of its own where it should get some answers

we do have members here who might be able to answer your question - they are US citizens too

however I'm pretty sure that as a US citizen you need special visas to be able to live & work here in Spain

the most definitive answer would come from the Spanish Embassy in the US


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Lolita5637 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I wasn't sure if I should start a new thread for it or not but I figured I'd try here first.
> 
> ...


Lola, 

Have you looked into the work visa application process? It's quite tough for Americans to get work in Spain. I've been told that even if you already have a job here, it's quite tough for the Spanish company to bring you over. Because of this, English-speaking EU citizens are most often contracted before us. 

Residency is also fairly tough to get. You've got to have a good chunk of change in the bank to be considered, unless you have some sort of excuse (eg. Spanish mother/father/husband/wife, etc.) Here's a basic overview of the types of visas and the basic requirements: Visa for Spain : General, Investment, Retirement Visa, and Holiday Visas in Spain: Spain Expat

Unemployment here is roughly double what is is in the States. Things are rough here right now, and jobs are not that easy to come by even if you manage to get the proper permission to work.


----------



## Lolita5637 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, *xabiachica* and *halydia*! I appreciate the quick responses and for moving my question. 

I had heard from a friend in Poland that Spain is an expensive country to live in. My fiance is an American citizen seeking Spanish citizenship (his family is Spanish and are all citizens but living outside Spain) and the plan was to live in Spain for a year or two. If things go well, we would stay indefinitely. If not, a return trip to the US is in order. 

*Halydia* - thank you for the link! I will be sure to check it out. I also noticed that you live in Bilbao, Spain. Coincidentally, that is my fiance's (and soon to be my) last name.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Lolita5637 said:


> I had heard from a friend in Poland that Spain is an expensive country to live in. My fiance is an American citizen seeking Spanish citizenship (his family is Spanish and are all citizens but living outside Spain) and the plan was to live in Spain for a year or two. If things go well, we would stay indefinitely. If not, a return trip to the US is in order.


Once you're married and he's a citizen, you're golden! 

Spain can be expensive, yes. However, when I was living in a shared apartment on a 700EUR/month grant, I was able to live. (I didn't have a car, so that saved a lot of money.) 

What sort of work are you looking for? Where will you be living? There is a program for native English speakers which brings folks to Spain to "work" (on a student visa) as assistant English teachers. The downside? You can get sent wherever. I was lucky enough to have chosen one of the "less popular" and smaller comunidades autonomas and was able to go exactly where I wanted. However, if you put Madrid, Catalunya, and Andalucia down as your top three choices of places to go, it's fairly likely that if you have your heart set on a specific city, you won't get it. Let me know if you're interested in this program.

Take care, good luck, and congrats with the fiance bit


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Lola,

I live on the island of El Hierro, Islas Canarias, previously in England. We have found that most things here are far cheaper than England especially, fuel for the car. 

Also many things are somewhat cheaper than the Spanish peninsular. However being on a small island we are restricted for choice, we buy on the internet our clothes, and have a big shopping day when we visit the other islands.

But all in all not expensive,

Hepa


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Hello Lola,
> 
> I live on the island of El Hierro, Islas Canarias, previously in England. We have found that most things here are far cheaper than England especially, fuel for the car.


Fuel here is a lot more expensive than in the States. 

Also, please note that after six months of residency in Spain, you can no longer legally drive on your American/International Drivers License and you MUST do the exams in Spain to get a proper Spanish license. This creates a problem, as in Spain you cannot do the driving test in just any car, you are required to use a car adapted for driving lessons. I'm currently saving up to go back to driving school.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> Fuel here is a lot more expensive than in the States.
> 
> Also, please note that after six months of residency in Spain, you can no longer legally drive on your American/International Drivers License and you MUST do the exams in Spain to get a proper Spanish license. This creates a problem, as in Spain you cannot do the driving test in just any car, you are required to use a car adapted for driving lessons. I'm currently saving up to go back to driving school.


I don't know what fuel is going for in the UK now but it certainly has shot up here over the last year or so...costs me nearly 70€ to fill my tank now...

Halydia is absolutely right, you can probably get an international driving permit but only valid for 6-12 months. Unless your Spanish is good, maybe you should spend a few weeks in the UK, take the driving test in english and then get your full licence. Once you are in spain you can then exchange it for a Spanish one - a slightly expensive and long winded way but gets you what you want!

AND..on the plus side you get to experience the Uk for a while... OK forget I said that... maybe it's not such a good thing!

On another note, why do all spaniards love London? My OH is going to London for 4 days next week because he can't keep away from it, my Asesoria is doing the same, yet we are all running from england like it is infected with plague... loco! anyway :focus: jeje


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Halydia is absolutely right, you can probably get an international driving permit but only valid for 6-12 months. Unless your Spanish is good, maybe you should spend a few weeks in the UK, take the driving test in english and then get your full licence. Once you are in spain you can then exchange it for a Spanish one - a slightly expensive and long winded way but gets you what you want!


Even though the international driver's permit is valid for 12 months *as a tourist*, *IT IS ONLY VALID IN SPAIN FOR SIX MONTHS OF RESIDENCY* for Americans. I wouldn't recommend taking the exam in the UK instead of Spain. You'll end up spending more on lodging than you would on a few driving classes in Spain and possibly run into residency rules issues.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> Even though the international driver's permit is valid for 12 months *as a tourist*, *IT IS ONLY VALID IN SPAIN FOR SIX MONTHS OF RESIDENCY* for Americans. I wouldn't recommend taking the exam in the UK instead of Spain. You'll end up spending more on lodging than you would on a few driving classes in Spain and possibly run into residency rules issues.


Actually you are right, I hadnt thought of the residency rules in the UK. I still maintain if your Spanish is limited it would be easier for the "test" though....I have to admit I am not sure on residency side if you went for vacaciones to the UK and did driving test etc.

Flipping heck, lifes so complicated!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Actually you are right, I hadnt thought of the residency rules in the UK. I still maintain if your Spanish is limited it would be easier for the "test" though....I have to admit I am not sure on residency side if you went for vacaciones to the UK and did driving test etc.
> 
> Flipping heck, lifes so complicated!


I don't see any reason why the UK *would* permit that sort of thing. 
I'm nearly certain that at least the written part of the exam here can be done in English. 

And yes, life can get quite complicated for non-EU citizens here in Spain. We haven't even brought up the subject of possibly "homologando" university degrees


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> I don't see any reason why the UK *would* permit that sort of thing.
> I'm nearly certain that at least the written part of the exam here can be done in English.
> 
> And yes, life can get quite complicated for non-EU citizens here in Spain. We haven't even brought up the subject of possibly "homologando" university degrees


I think the degree issue is the same for EU citizens


as we know, if it's not_ exactly_ the same as the Spanish version, it often doesn't count


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think the degree issue is the same for EU citizens
> 
> 
> as we know, if it's not_ exactly_ the same as the Spanish version, it often doesn't count


Hurray for the Bologna Process for later generations then


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I don't know what fuel is going for in the UK now but it certainly has shot up here over the last year or so...costs me nearly 70€ to fill my tank now...


Good grief Steve, what are you putting in that tank of yours!!?? It "only" costs me 48euros to fill up my Seat Ibiza.


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> Once you're married and he's a citizen, you're golden!
> 
> Spain can be expensive, yes. However, when I was living in a shared apartment on a 700EUR/month grant, I was able to live. (I didn't have a car, so that saved a lot of money.)
> 
> ...


Can you pm me some more info about the teacher program? I have a TEFL degree as well as a bachelors in history. Thank you so much!


----------

